# What are thoughts on this? in regards to liver toxicity



## nightster (Oct 30, 2015)

https://youtu.be/uKxLA8kfIso


Here is the video


----------



## DF (Oct 30, 2015)

Seems like some good info,  but haven't watched the whole deal yet.


----------

